# Finally An Official Outbacker!!



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Picked up the Outback today....it looks good in my driveway. Thanks to Jeff (jlbabb) for all his help getting me roadworthy. We are very excited to get to camping, thanks to everyone for their input!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Fighting Irish









Congratulations on becoming a new Outback Owner!
You must be so excited, the weather has been beautiful...have you made any camping plans yet?
I really hope you will consider joining us in Zion for the rally this summer









Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the trailer. We're glad you finally got one home!!

Now...about that user name. I'm an Oregon State grad and we've sure enjoyed the last two Bowl Games we've played against you.

You guys are sure in a rut... 0-9...yiikes.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! It's great to have it home, isn't it?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go Irish!









Congrats on getting the new TT home.

Enjoy.









Mark


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats Fighting Irish

I have the same trailer and you will love it. Let me know how you like towing with youre f 150, ive been thinking of a diesel.

My guess is a notre dame fan same here Rough lately hope charlis can turn things around


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback....You will really enjoy it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

congratulatons! Another Oregon State fan here







but we're big ND fans too - hoping to send at least one of the kids there, in 10 years.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer, but whats it doing sitting in the driveway, GET OUT THERE!
Happy camping









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Fighting Irish








Glad to hear you have the TT at home

Don


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats, and welcome!

Scott


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Now...about that user name. I'm an Oregon State grad and we've sure enjoyed the last two Bowl Games we've played against you.

You guys are sure in a rut... 0-9...yiikes.
[/quote]

Thanks for the reminder Oregon....pouring salt in my wounds!!! You have a nice 6-4 record in bowl games, I would have liked to have played a team more close to our ranking but ND gets picked for the big ones because of the TV coverage...Oh well, GO IRISH!!!



Scrib said:


> Congrats Fighting Irish
> 
> I have the same trailer and you will love it. Let me know how you like towing with youre f 150, ive been thinking of a diesel.
> 
> My guess is a notre dame fan same here Rough lately hope charlis can turn things around


I had no problems towing with the Expedition and was pleasantly surprised. I pulled a pretty steep grade coming home (I-5 Grapevine) and was going about 50-55 at 2200-3000 rpm. Was real smooth and the Prodigy brake controller was awesome.

...and yes let's hope Charlie can turn things around, but next year doesn't look hopeful...freshman quarterback and losing some good players....I'll keep hope alive...GO IRISH.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Fighting Irish!*








You are going to love that new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats









we have the same trailer and love it. 
i don,t want to scare you but i think you will find your expi will be under powered with 3.73 gears. 
just take your time with it. be save and have fun.

darrel


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congratulations!
Get out and get camping! ...you don't have to wait 'til spring!









Calafornia Campin'







Oh, Yeah!

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rah Rah! Go Irish!









Now lets talk about that Zion Rally....


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Irish! It rerally was a pleasure to meet you and I am glad you had a good towing experience going home. I do have to tell you as she was leaving the driveway I had one of those hard swallow's you get when your holding back. But I am so happy for you and your family.

When you go to Bass Lake next time let me know we'll join you, I'll buy the beer.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on finding the rare and fabulous 28BHS


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Way to go Irish! It rerally was a pleasure to meet you and I am glad you had a good towing experience going home. I do have to tell you as she was leaving the driveway I had one of those hard swallow's you get when your holding back. But I am so happy for you and your family.
> 
> When you go to Bass Lake next time let me know we'll join you, I'll buy the beer.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff...

It's looking like June, possibly the weekend of the 23rd, trying to plan it around the arrival of #2. I'll let you know via e-mail when I set the final date...and what kind of beer to bring!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool let me know! As far as what kind of beer to bring since I am buying I have the option (manlaw). Glad the expy tugged it up the grapevine with no problems for you. Have fun and remember it's even fun to driveway camp.

Jeff


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

[quote name='jlbabb28' date='Jan 8 2007, 10:13 AM' post='177398']
Cool let me know! As far as what kind of beer to bring since I am buying I have the option (manlaw). Glad the expy tugged it up the grapevine with no problems for you. Have fun and remember it's even fun to driveway camp.

Jeff...we have already had two lunches in there, we had 5 over looking at it and then had lunch in the driveway....the little one loves it in there!!! So far so good!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!


----------

